# Royal Canin Vs Simpsons?



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Gaspar has always had Royal Canin but I'm thinking of changing.. he just seems a bit bored with it! He rarely finishes his bowl and never gets excited about it...if I peel and orange or open a packet of mackerel/salmon, different story! I was recommended Simpsons by our trainer, and G seemed to really like the taste of the samples so I'm considering the switch, but it doesn't have the reputation RC has. Or is that just a brand snobbery thing?! Does anyone have any thoughts?

I also tried Natural Instinct last week...poor G looked completely confused!! He did eat it though, but as a vegetarian I was slightly squeamish about it! I also had some reservations about bacteria etc in the raw meat so decided to knock that on the head. I don't want to play about with his food too much and dysregulate him, but I do want to find a food/diet that offers decent nutrition and is also tasty to a very pampered v!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Acana, TOTW, Orijen 

try Acana. 

Orijen needs digestive enzymes otherwise will have runny stools. We are on Orijen Regional Red.
Intact dogs need about 33% protein/ 17-20% fat to maintain muscle mass and energy.
of course, plenty of off leash time daily.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would second Datacan's suggestion of Acana - I understand re the Natural Instinct, as I said in your other post raw isn't for everybody and I respect that.

Acana is a good grain free kibble where as Orjen can give them runny poos.


----------



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I've just had a look at the Acana website and it looks good...but is only available in 1 shop in UK, and that's about 6hrs away! But we're considering moving to Vancouver next year; we were discussing plans this morning, perhaps this is the final push?!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You can get it lots of shops in the UK, you can also order ACANA online.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Our two are on CSJ.
They both seem to do really well on it.

http://www.csjk9.com/stockists/

Hobbsy


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza came from the breeder on royal canin but after having colitis 3 times I changed her to James Wellbeloved. She absolutely loved it until recently when she refused to eat it. I'm not sure why though, she still eats their wet food it's only the dry she might have got bored with...
So after that we went on Acana and she seems fine on it. Changed her from one day to another and she had no upset belly. As I posted on your other thread Viovet.co.uk is a good company with good prices. 
Use the search button on an earlier thread of mine 'Acana trial' if you want to know a bit more of our story.


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi.

I've just heard of this food on one of my UK forums. The reviews on it are excellent, anyone else tried it? The website this link originates from is also very interesting.

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0671/eden-multi-meat-and-fish-formula


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks good except for the 9.5 Crude Ash content. :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

both junk ;D


----------

